# SB Home Workshop Booklet



## HMF (Dec 9, 2012)

Scanned by Rick Redfield....Enjoy!
Thanks Rick!

View attachment SB_Home_Workshop.pdf


----------



## rw1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nelson and Rick,
Thank you very much....very cool!

The men featured are just so tremendously talented!  Their shops are great and their stories live on - awesome!!


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 9, 2012)

WOW that is cool!!! I wish I could go back in time!!! Thank you very much Nelson and Rick! Nelson, is there anyway we can preview stuff before we download it? I know it costs the site each time we download something. Just dont want to burn it up.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## JeremySCook (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, thanks!  And that answers one of my questions about it as "Turning wood in a metal working lathe is a very simple matter."


----------



## Elmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for the link, very interesting!
   Elmo


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2012)

Was a good read, I enjoyed it! Thanks.


----------



## cajun lathe (Dec 20, 2012)

Nelson, thanks for the link, I have recently picked a 1925 "A" 9" all there runs smooth but looks terrible, just dead paint, restore is coming, thanks again, Cajun Lathe.


----------

